

Email Account Security: Hacking a phisher - msantos
http://tomforb.es/email-account-security:-hacking-the-hackers

======
msantos
Claiming that the authorities in Brazil would not act is a massive
understatement. Granted.

But the OP hacked someone's account. And that's also a crime.

From victim, the OP could very well end up in the other side of the system,
being accused of hacking into someone else's accounts. And to make matters
worse, because those services are hosted in the US, then Tom could be
prosecuted there and very likely being convicted.

Never take the law into your own hands. It's not worth the risk of an eventual
table turning.

